# Lower Grand 11/16



## PB&J (Feb 6, 2016)

Got out this afternoon. Lost some, landed some. They were in fast water and the fights were excellent. Most were on small end but landed one about 10 lbs. These fish are either footballs or when larger, ballistic missiles. Very happy with the health of these fish this year.

Small spawn sacs (dime size or smaller) under float or bottom bounced were the ticket.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

PB&J said:


> Got out this afternoon. Lost some, landed some. They were in fast water and the fights were excellent. Most were on small end but landed one about 10 lbs. These fish are either footballs or when larger, ballistic missiles. Very happy with the health of these fish this year.
> 
> Small spawn sacs (dime size or smaller) under float or bottom bounced were the ticket.
> 
> ...


A lot of guys overlook bottom bouncing but that's the way to get them in the shallow fast.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I go with 6 foot leader under a float in shallow fast.


----------



## Gogol (Nov 17, 2020)

No trying to spot burn, just curious what people generally consider the lower versus upper Grand? Like for Chagrin I might consider anything North of 90 the Lower portion of the river...but that's just my guess.


----------



## PB&J (Feb 6, 2016)

To me, anything downstream from old painesville dam is lower.


----------

